# Cleaning QS seats



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all, just for info if any one has the QS Pole Positions I read on the alcantara website that the material is machine washable, so took the covers off mine and tried it over the weekend.

It worked fine, cleaned them nicely with 30 degree heat and normal liquid capsule, and has the added benefit that they now smell like a summers meadow!


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

My track record with washing machines usually ends up with another trip to the shop to buy something new as I have either shrunk it or dyed it somehow. 

brave... in fact I would say that you are very brave...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes very brave. Don't think I would dare clean mine that way. Would be an expensive mistake if I got it wrong [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Good to hear though yours turned out well 

Paul


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

It did have the potential to go very wrong! I was prepared for the worst when I took them out, but was happy with the results. Won't be putting the steering wheel in there any time soon though!

Details below for reference:

http://www.alcantara.com/en/manutenzione/7/index.do


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Oreece said:


> It did have the potential to go very wrong! I was prepared for the worst when I took them out, but was happy with the results. Won't be putting the steering wheel in there any time soon though!
> 
> Details below for reference:
> 
> http://www.alcantara.com/en/manutenzione/7/index.do


My thought after reading that was 
"Ok Pete... make sure you leave the airbag off"
and 
"I wonder how if the door of the washing machine is big enough to fit the wheel through?" 

I will be providing my nearest and dearest with clear washing instructions for my seat covers otherwise she will have to provide me with a complete and thorough training course on how to operate the washing machine. :roll:


----------

